

Ask HN: gifting suggestions using datamining and machine learning - CalinBalauru

Hi fellow hackers,<p>I received the worst birthday present this year, so I decided I will make an app that will help people choose gifts, it does this by crawling your friends social stream, then using datamining and some machine learning alhorithms will offer some gifting suggestions.<p>Recently I found out that facebook is planning to launch gifing pretty soon, I can't find many details related to this, do you think it makes sens to push my app any further?<p>Regards,
======
aviv
I think <http://www.giftivo.com/> is doing pretty much what you're describing.

~~~
CalinBalauru
Thank you, this is very close to what I do indeed, but is not very helpfull
for me because I can't purchase from amazon.

